

Cloud Drive: Unlimited photo storage $12/year. Unlimited Everything $60/year - sashazykov
http://www.amazon.com/clouddrive/unlimited/?_encoding=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=9325&linkCode=ur2&tag=wikiroom-20&linkId=KPETO6BE5ZKGJDLX

======
mikeyouse
I'm not in love with the app or the picture management on the website but
Flickr currently offers 1TB of photo storage at no cost..

[https://www.flickr.com/#section-4](https://www.flickr.com/#section-4)

My biggest annoyance with Flickr is that it doesn't treat RAW files as
photos.. I wonder if Amazon will?

------
abc_lisper
Time to use
steganography([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steganography](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steganography))
to store data in the photos :)?

